# Foal with Nasal Deformity



## AMBC (26 June 2013)

Hi everyone, 
I saw a foal today with a very unusual head, he had a normal head until his nose where is was rather large, protruding and it was like he had a very big roman nose, I'm wondering does anybody know what this condition is? I have looked it up and nothing has come to it, i had originally thought it might be wry nose syndrome but he has no deviatiion in his jaw. I dont have any pictures of the foal.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 June 2013)

Could you draw a sketch of the foal's head and then post the picture?


----------



## AMBC (26 June 2013)

Thanks for the reply, i did a rough sketch of what i saw if its any help 

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/po64a38ifdgwt35/oum2lQr3jn


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 June 2013)

I wonder what breed the foal was? Some breeds do have very extreme roman noses.

This Sorraia foal looks similar to your drawing.






This horse has the most roman of roman noses that I've ever seen.






Going back to your Wry nose comment - that made me think of this foal. I wonder if he had his operation and if he did, was it was a success?






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-operation-disfigured-foal.html#ixzz0rb4JAppt


----------



## AMBC (27 June 2013)

Hi again, 
The foal is an Irish Sports Horse. I got a picture today, if anyone has any ideas don't hesitate to put them down. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/4gz8wdm22tdy99t/Y3kMvlSVPU

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/b1feg4d7vtrjah1/ICaBvzKBXS


----------



## Dogrose (28 June 2013)

It sort of looks like a mild version of wry nose? The foal in the pic with the little girl was euthanased I believe.


----------



## s4sugar (28 June 2013)

Definatly wry nose. 
What matters is will the foal have jaw conformation that will allow it to eat and does it have palate or nasal deformities too.


----------



## whisp&willow (28 June 2013)

Yes, definitely wry nose.    What a wee shame.  Jaw does look under shot on the first pic.


----------

